# New to spinning and old spinning wheel



## southernmom (May 1, 2013)

Hey all-I've been into crocheting, needle felting, etc. for many years and got tired of buying pricey wool so a year ago I bought a few wooly sheep for the farm and now that I have piles of wool laying around I am dabbling in the spinning world. (which I am sure will turn into a full fledged obsession!)

I found this old spinning wheel at the market pretty cheap and picked it up. The old man said he got it from a very old lady, (who spins)who said it was an old english spinning wheel from the late 1800's. 

If anybody can point me in a direction in terms of what kind of wheel this is (saxony? traditional?) if it's worth a darn and maybe a tutorial? I appreciate it. I did a bunch of looking around and can't seem to find much about it. 

Thanks so much, ladies!







[/IMG]


----------



## southernmom (May 1, 2013)

...and I have no idea why it is sideways.


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

There is a group on ravelry for Antique spinning wheels that should be able to answer your questions.

Jacki


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome, Southernmom!! 

I'm not expert on spinning wheels...just started learning myself. I'm sure there are some folks here that will chime in ... and for sure check out the Ravelry forum. 

What kind of wool do you have?


----------



## southernmom (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the kind welcome! 
I have a finn sheep and some florida wooly cracker sheep. (oh! and some Katahdin sheep but can't use their hair. They are just entertaining.) Enough to keep me in enough wool to keep me busy but not enough to sell, yet.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What fun! Can you post pictures of your sheep? We love pictures! 

Also - check out the sticky threads at the top of the forum. There is a lot of information there for newbies to spinning like you and I. Lots of information about tools needed, how to wash fleece, etc. 

And I think your wheel looks just lovely!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That looks like a nice wheel! Kinda looks like it has a jumbo bobbin setup. I would love to be able to get my hands on it.

Welcome & Good Luck!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It looks like a Saxony type wheel to me. Are there any stamps of maker marks on it? It looks like it is together, at least from the one picture you posted. You just need a drive band and you should be spinning on her in no time . I would guess she is a double drive wheel. Can you take and post a picture from the other side and one looking down onto the bobbin and mother of all assembly please?

Here are some links to help you
http://www.woolery.com/Store/pc/Sizing-and-Replacing-a-Drive-Band-c571.htm

http://www.spindizzy.net/Howto/dd_band.html

saxony spinning wheels


----------



## southernmom (May 1, 2013)

Marchwind said:


> It looks like a Saxony type wheel to me. Are there any stamps of maker marks on it? It looks like it is together, at least from the one picture you posted. You just need a drive band and you should be spinning on her in no time . I would guess she is a double drive wheel. Can you take and post a picture from the other side and one looking down onto the bobbin and mother of all assembly please?
> 
> Here are some links to help you
> http://www.woolery.com/Store/pc/Sizing-and-Replacing-a-Drive-Band-c571.htm
> ...


Thanks! yes, I will get pictures up (including sheep!) in a bit!


----------



## southernmom (May 1, 2013)

Ok here are some pictures:


----------



## southernmom (May 1, 2013)

and the spinning wheel:


----------



## southernmom (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the links, I have learned more in one day about spinning wheels than I ever knew! 

I can't wait to get started!

oh, there is a metal stamp on it but all info was rubbed off. I also couldn't find any other makers marks or anything.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

that is an interesting wheel! I can't say that I have ever seen such a "jumbo" bobbin on such an old wheel - that gal was wayyyyyy ahead of her time! 

That ol gal needs a drink - a drink of oil on her wood and a drink of a wool everywhere that anything touches. 

I am really curious about what appear to be "straps" on the treadle bar and how the treadle bar stretcher sits in the holes on the stretcher bar - I think that might be a repair - but it is hard to tell from here. I bet that wheel will polish up beautifully and make you a lovely spinner!

Are the straps leather or metal?

She is a screw-tension Saxony!


----------



## southernmom (May 1, 2013)

Oh thank you for the info! 
There was a repair on the foot pedal part (treadle?) they are just rope, I do plan to replace those with leather. 
What sort of wood oil? I can't wait to polish her up and get her going!


----------



## southernmom (May 1, 2013)

Oh! also, what type of spinning would this wheel be good for? flax? wool? doesn't matter?
I certainly appreciate the help.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

She's going to need a name!!!! :clap:


----------



## southernmom (May 1, 2013)

Yes she is. Hmm. Mabel-Ray. That fits!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

southernmom said:


> Oh! also, what type of spinning would this wheel be good for? flax? wool? doesn't matter?
> I certainly appreciate the help.


Likely anything. Mabel Ray is a nice name!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Welcome to the addiction !!!! Lovely wheel !!!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

That looks like a nice wheel. Double drive, single treadle, screw tension would be what I'd call it. Saxony style, too.

A bit of lemon oil/beeswax type furniture polish should brighten her up a bit. Sewing machine oil or a light oil on all the places that turn or move will help, too. If there's rust, rub is off with fine steel wool and then add a coating of oil. The bobbin should spin freely and the wheel should be easy to treadle.

Cotton string makes a good driveband. I'd guess you'd put it on the wheel by going around the drive wheel, around one whorl on the bobbin, back around the wheel and then around the other whorl on the bobbin and tie the ends together.

It looks like it should spin wool or most any other fiber. Probably from worsted weight on down, dunno how well it will do bulky, though. The orifice looks a little narrow for bulky yarns. 

Do you have more than one bobbin? Multiple bobbins are always great to have. If you only have one, you can probably make one easy enough. There's metal tubing you can get at the hardware store and then there's drill bits which make huge holes and have a center bit. Instead of making holes, those are really useful for making circles with a small hole in the center. Although they are expensive so unless you have them or know a carpenter person who has them, that might be too expensive to buy them just to make a bobbin or two.

Cute sheepies! You definitely need a spinning wheel or two!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Go with a thinner string or a drive band than a thicker string. Make a knot that is as small as possible since a large knot might cause the band to jump off the wheel.

The wood definitely needs a drink as WIHH said. Oil (I use mineral oil) on all moving points, parts.

Here are a couple more links for you about wheel maintenance.
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss12/KSFEATss12glossary.php

http://joyofhandspinning.com/spinning-wheel-maintenance/

http://www.woolery.com/Store/pc/Spinning-Wheel-Maintenance-c570.htm


----------



## southernmom (May 1, 2013)

Thank you all so much for the help. 
This morning I made up a beeswax/olive oil/coconut oil polish and cleaned her right up. 
It's funny you mentioned the width of the drive band, Marchwind-dh put some tie line on her and it was too thick so I went with some cotton yarn. We got her all set to go and I started spinning when the repair on the foot pedal broke (some rope stapled on) so DH is currently using some leather to make some 'hinges'. Love my handy guy!

Anyway, I am super excited to get started and have a feeling I will become super addicted to this.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Leather hinges are standard on the older Ashford Traditional wheels and there are tons of those around and still spinning, so leather should do fine.

Coconut oil? Doesn't your wheel smell like a beach full of tourists now?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Southern mom, if you can get hold of some #10 crochet cotton or string similar to that in thickness that is about what you want to use. You might also want to run the string over a bees wax candle to make it a bit sticky.

With that screw tension you will have to do a lot of fiddling to find the "sweet spot". Don't be discouraged. Begin with the tension is enough so that when you slightly press on the drive band it gives a little. You don't want it so loose so the band drapes and you don't want it so tight you could play it like a musical instrument. There is a happy spot somewhere right between those two options.

Don't forget pictures


----------



## southernmom (May 1, 2013)

hotzcatz said:


> Leather hinges are standard on the older Ashford Traditional wheels and there are tons of those around and still spinning, so leather should do fine.
> 
> Coconut oil? Doesn't your wheel smell like a beach full of tourists now?


Well, I'm a Native Floridian so a little beach smell don't bother me none :thumb:

Seriously, though I put just a smidgen of coconut oil in but the polish worked really well.


----------



## southernmom (May 1, 2013)

Marchwind said:


> Southern mom, if you can get hold of some #10 crochet cotton or string similar to that in thickness that is about what you want to use. You might also want to run the string over a bees wax candle to make it a bit sticky.
> 
> With that screw tension you will have to do a lot of fiddling to find the "sweet spot". Don't be discouraged. Begin with the tension is enough so that when you slightly press on the drive band it gives a little. You don't want it so loose so the band drapes and you don't want it so tight you could play it like a musical instrument. There is a happy spot somewhere right between those two options.
> 
> Don't forget pictures


I like that idea about the beeswax and the string! Thanks! Yeah, I was looking for some thicker cotton string but I don't have any on hand (oddly enough) but I will be getting some. 

I am finally spinning! My 'yarn' is pretty interesting but I am slowly getting the hang of it-there is definitely a sweet spot in terms of that drive band. I couldn't get the bobbin to wind at first and figured out the tension was way too loose-tightened it up and was on my way. Now I just have to get the twist right.

Do ya'll set your twist or should I start a new thread for spinning related questions?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You can start a new thread if you want, you might get your questions answered quicker if people know what your posting about. It also makes it easier to find the thread later.

Setting the twist is done after you're finished spinning and the yarn is done.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

That's a lovely little wheel! It is a lot like the ones here made in the Hutterite colonies ... So I would guess maybe a German design. 

So glad she has found a new home where she can get back to work!


----------

